# trail maintenance chainsaw?



## trailrun (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking for a good trail maintenance chainsaw. Husqvarna 338xpt keeps coming up in my conversations - but its mostly ground work...not sure if thats the right one. need something small/light that travels well... i would love a recommendation... any suggestions?

Jamie

:chainsawguy:


----------



## palogger (Feb 21, 2010)

What size material are you generally dealing with?


----------



## IcePick (Feb 21, 2010)

My all around favorite saw is a stihl 361, I think it's moderately light and versatile as all get out.


----------



## Ellistrees (Feb 21, 2010)

*stihl 200T with 16" bar*

I only use stihl and climbing saw is great on the ground as well.


----------



## rob b (Feb 21, 2010)

346 xp lightweight, plenty of power, reliable, good on gas


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 21, 2010)

if you are looking for a saw to run 14"/16" bar,something lightweight,easy to store, a stihl ms211 would be tough to beat. both in quality and price IMO


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 21, 2010)

Invest in a GOOD handsaw. You will be surprised how well they cut and you can strap it to your side with scabbard


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 21, 2010)

depending of how good you are at working on tings, get a used saw. even a poulan, mostly all plastic and light weight. Your not goign to use it much id amuse. 

what kinda trails are they? hiking, bikng, drtbike/atv, 4x4?

Handsaw is int a bad idea either. have both


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 21, 2010)

*Trail saw*

I've been a trail maintainer on the AT for fourteen years and only get my chainsaws (Stihl 021, 16" bar; 036 Pro 20" bar) out for storm damage clean up. I mostly use a 13" Corona, Silky Sugoi, or crosscut saw. Does your trail require a chainsaw certification?


----------



## climber338 (Feb 21, 2010)

i have a husqvarna 340 with a 16 inch bar and its awsome for clearing out the trails. I use it for my running/hiking trails or when i go jeeping with my buddy for anything that is across the trail. I would have to second the 346 xp with shorter bar. I have a 338xpt and its great in the tree and on the ground but i wouldnt want to use it for a trail clearing saw because its still a top handle. If your really looking for a light weight saw for trails i would get a 346 with a shorter bar and a chainsaw back pack. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## scenescence (Feb 22, 2010)

I have been using a 13" arborist handsaw for years it's pretty hard to beat. I have also used and 026 but for chainsaw I prefer the top handle version aka climbers saw. It fits in a pack much easier and with a sixteen inch bar it will handle most trees. I like to bring two chains one oldy for the dirty stuff.

The first time I saw the handsaw in use on the trail I was blown away. My riding partners stopped because of a downed tree across the trail. One of them whipped out the saw and I said " what are you gunna do with that?" cut this tree he replied. I'm thinking we will be here for hours, ten minutes later we were on our way.


----------



## silverzuk (Feb 23, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> if you are looking for a saw to run 14"/16" bar,something lightweight,easy to store, a stihl ms211 would be tough to beat. both in quality and price IMO



I agree.
I've had an 021 for quite a few years for small ground use.
Decent power to weight ratio. Mine is usually riding on the front rack of the ATV. When I am cutting firewood, I take it along in case I get my other saw gets hung or breaks. The 021 is too small for regular firewood cutting for me, but is a good all around small saw. I prefer it when cutting brush and small stuff.


----------

